# Hunting setup?



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

What do you think about this setup? I'm wanting something that will pack a punch.

My draw length is 29 inches

Rubber simpleshot black latex 1.0 mm thick 
Bands tapered 25mm to 22mm
Active band length 5 3/4"
Ammo 7/16" or 1/2" lead

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

That should pack a punch allright

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

That will definitely pack a punch, just remember that more latex does not mean more speed. The right match of ammo, to taper, to latex thickness is what's important. I shoot the .6 simple shot black what's a 30x15 taper and I'm getting 220 ft per second with 7/16 Steel. That is plenty to put a kill shot on a small animal for sure. Experimentation is the best way to figure out but the best it's going to be for draw weight and speed.

Cheers


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Double post


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

That’ll knock em for sure


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

It will definitely work, but you don't need to use ammo that big or bands that thick to get results. A good old school test of whether your setup will kill is to shoot a steel can. If it penetrates, you're good to go

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> It will definitely work, but you don't need to use ammo that big or bands that thick to get results. A good old school test of whether your setup will kill is to shoot a steel can. If it penetrates, you're good to go
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


At what distance?

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Hoss said:


> AppalachianFlipShooter said:
> 
> 
> > It will definitely work, but you don't need to use ammo that big or bands that thick to get results. A good old school test of whether your setup will kill is to shoot a steel can. If it penetrates, you're good to go
> ...


I'm doing it with Celtic Catty blue .5 and 8mm steel at 15 yards. 5 inch active length

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I have never tried the SS 1.0- not sure I am strong enough to pull that.

For 7/16" steel I love the SS 0.8 (also Cattyshack 0.82). I also have a 29" draw but use more aggressive tapers like 25-20 or 27-18. These bands typically get the 7/16" up around 220 fps for me and easily puts 7/16" through and through on a water filled steel soup can.

I also did some impact testing on various boards and other targets and, as the energy calculators all suggest, this hits demonstrably harder than 3/8" ammo going a good bit faster. Surprisingly, even 5/16" steel gets through and through on water filled steel cans when going only ~200 fps. But even at 250+ fps the 5/16" bounces off boards that the 7/16" passes through. Similar for 3/8" steel going ~230 or 250 fps. When it comes to smacking the bejeepers out of something, the bigger balls pack a much better punch.

All that said, I haven't hunted with a slingshot yet. Not since my childhood a few decades back anyways. So no hunting advice given here, just my experience and testing for the "wallop" factor.

https://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_03_2021/post-44790-0-32910000-1616386056.jpg

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/130302-friday-funday-flingday-march-19-more-impact-testing/?hl=%2Bimpact+%2Btesting


----------

